# Staying at US military bases



## gifrank

Does anyone know the link or sight of how to book accommodation's for my Family and I?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

Try here:

http://www.navy-lodge.com/

They have links to the other services' sites as well.  I've used the NL without any problems.

Cheers,

Teddy


----------



## Sub_Guy

The navy lodge rocks!   

I stayed at the one at Naval Station Kitsap.  I would like to know if anyone has stayed at a navy lodge overseas?

I stayed at an Army base near Munich when I was a kid (army hotel, I don't know what it was called though)


----------



## aesop081

Stayed at the Navy lodge at various locations, was always a great deal, just remember some bases are very busy and its sometimes on a "space available" basis only.

Did the US Army lodging too in Missoury ( Army Lodging it was called) and it was pretty sweet there too


----------



## gifrank

Thanks allot, I asked my clerk and she looked at me as if I had 3 Heads.  We use to do it years ago, I just wanted to bring the family down. Thanks again guys.


----------



## ghazise

Check out the Base websites, so instance Camp Pendleton has beach houses available for accomadations aswell.


----------



## Red 6

Here's a link to the US Army MWR site with links to most of the facilities in the armed forces:

http://www.armymwr.com/portal/travel/lodging/

Is this reciprocal? I mean, if US forces members and retirees come to Canada, are we authorized to use your MWR facilities?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

I hate to say this, Red 6, but the CF doesn't really have the equivalent to the extensive network of MWR facilities in the US.   A bit sad, really, considering countries like Australia and New Zealand do....


----------



## tomahawk6

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-213095-902059.php

Stays are on a space available basis.


----------



## tonykeene

There is an organization called "Military Living" that publishes a directory each year of all military hotels, transient quarters etc across the US and Canada.  You can buy this book at any American PX.
My wife and I use it whenever we travel in trhe States, and have stayed in some really nice places for very low rates.  The directory may be available online...we keep it in the car and just phone ahead as we go.  It works well.


----------



## tomahawk6

The Army Times also has one which is included in the subscription as a suppliment. 8)


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> I hate to say this, Red 6, but the CF doesn't really have the equivalent to the extensive network of MWR facilities in the US.   A bit sad, really, considering countries like Australia and New Zealand do....



Not true; some Canadian Air Force bases have transient quarters that can be rented out. Not sure how extensive it is, but I've stayed at CFB Winnipeg (N), CFB Bagotville and CFB North Bay over the last few years. Not sure if other air force bases or whether the army and navy have the same setup. These quarters are also available for retired members. Just like the US facilities the quarters are available on first come basis or operational necessity, so make sure you phone early. The bases I stayed at had quarters for both single travelers and families.


----------



## George Wallace

True.....but in the US Forces, they are actually run like hotels.  They actually have 'Hotel' Trades in their Forces, where Service Personnel are trained as holeliers.  Our Transient Quarters are nowhere near the same calibre.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin

> True.....but in the US Forces, they are actually run like hotels.  They actually have 'Hotel' Trades in their Forces, where Service Personnel are trained as holeliers.  Our Transient Quarters are nowhere near the same calibre.



Which is what I was getting at.  There's no network of "lodges", beach cabins, camping grounds and hotels in the CF held strictly for morale purposes - US MWR has a "hotel" at Disneyworld, for example.


----------



## bison33

Here's a link to many links:

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/leavestay/


----------



## Springroll

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Which is what I was getting at.  There's no network of "lodges", beach cabins, camping grounds and hotels in the CF held strictly for morale purposes - US MWR has a "hotel" at Disneyworld, for example.



The MWR is also great for renting equipment that you may otherwise own....like car top carriers, canoes etc.
Wish we had something similar in the CF.


----------



## Daidalous

Wow thouse links helped alot, I just got the weather forcast and everything for Thule AFB tomorrow.


----------



## schart28

CFB Bagot: 22$ for a suite. very nice.
USS Valcartier: 22$ normal room, 533



			
				Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Not true; some Canadian Air Force bases have transient quarters that can be rented out. Not sure how extensive it is, but I've stayed at CFB Winnipeg (N), CFB Bagotville and CFB North Bay over the last few years. Not sure if other air force bases or whether the army and navy have the same setup. These quarters are also available for retired members. Just like the US facilities the quarters are available on first come basis or operational necessity, so make sure you phone early. The bases I stayed at had quarters for both single travelers and families.


----------



## spamoli

hello everybody, havn't been on the site in some time, I tried looking for this but didnt find any threads on the concern.

I do believe a soldier on leave can attain low cost accommodations by staying on a military base. CFB Edmonton hands out rooms for about 16 bucks a night. Ive never used this benefit and dont know a whole lot about it, but was wondering if our neighbours down south extended a similar courtesy to our soldiers and vice versa. 

You see, i got a sister who's helping the disabled down in Atlanta, GA. and I thought it would be mighty sweet of me to make my way down yonder to see her this March. If Ft. McPhearson had some sort of transient quarters, It'd make the trip a whole lot more affordable, and be a source of interest as i have never before seen how the US runs their army bases. 

If anybody had some knowledge to share on the subject i sure would be grateful


----------



## GnyHwy

Wow.  That's a helluva long trip from BC to Atlanta.  No definite answer for you, but I would start at your own base accomadations.


----------



## Gunner98

According to this site, Fort McPherson closed in Sep 2011, more options offered:
http://military-hotels.us/army-hotels.html


----------



## aesop081

Staying in US visitor quarters when not on duty is "Space Available" only. Be aware that there may not be any rooms available when you get there. There is usually a "No Space A rooms tonight" sign at the front desk when this is the case.


----------



## bLUE fOX

http://dodlodging.net/
http://www.innsofthecorps.com/
http://www.armymwr.com/travel/lodging/default.aspx

hopefully these websites should help. As mentioned it's as available, so be sure to call before arriving.  As a side note, I stayed at the Great Lakes Naval Station in Chicago, and even though I called ahead and informed them I was coming, and was staying for recreation, the clerk at the desk still demanded to see written orders authorizing me to stay there since I wasn't an American serviceman.  In the end, the desk clerk caved, but make sure you have that sorted out as well before you arrive.


----------



## Blackadder1916

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> http://dodlodging.net/
> http://www.innsofthecorps.com/
> http://www.armymwr.com/travel/lodging/default.aspx
> 
> hopefully these websites should help. As mentioned it's as available, so be sure to call before arriving.  As a side note, I stayed at the Great Lakes Naval Station in Chicago, and even though I called ahead and informed them I was coming, and was staying for recreation, the *clerk at the desk still demanded to see written orders authorizing me to stay there since I wasn't an American serviceman*.  In the end, the desk clerk caved, but make sure you have that sorted out as well before you arrive.



And the clerk was right in verifying your travel status.  From the US Navy lodging policy found on the first link you posted.



> Priority 2 (Non-Duty Traveler - Space Available)
> . . . . . . .
> 
> * Non-military uniformed personnel of the U.S. Public Health Service and National Oceanic
> and Atmospheric Administration, and *foreign military personnel in a duty status, when
> authorized by the installation Commander*



That is generally the "official policy" across all the US military services, however, US Army hotels' written policies usually don't include "in a duty status" when referring to space-A for foreign military pers.  One interpretation of "duty status" (which may not be universally accepted at the front desk) is "full-time, active duty", (i.e. Regular Force or a Reservist during a period of paid service).


----------



## bLUE fOX

Absolutely she was, which was why I called in the first place, to make sure that I would be able to make use of the facilities. When I called to inquire, they said I would have no problem with getting the room, just to make sure I had ID and booked through the front desk instead of the over-the-phone service. I just bring that up so that if the original poster get's the same message I did over the phone, he's not surprised when he gets to the desk.


----------



## Pusser

The bottom line is, call and ask.  Different bases and different services (remember USN, USAF, USMC, USCG and USA are all separate organizations) have different rules and polices which can also vary by base or region.  Ask politely and you may be surprised at how accommodating they are.  Don't get your nose out of joint if they say no.  I've been reasonably successful (once got a room with private bath, A/C and a large screen TV for $4.00), but I've also been turned away.  

Sometimes it's useful if you ask for "Bachelor Officer Quarters" or "Bachelor Enlisted Quarters."


----------



## Zoomie

Keep in mind that some (if not most) US installations won't even let you on the base without a CAC-card or other US-issued military ID.  CF ID won't cut the mustard without written orders and a letter from the base disclosure office.  Even coming down here on my HHT required an escort to get in the base gates.  YMMV at other select US installations.


----------



## PanaEng

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that some (if not most) US installations won't even let you on the base without a CAC-card or other US-issued military ID.  CF ID won't cut the mustard without written orders and a letter from the base disclosure office.  Even coming down here on my HHT required an escort to get in the base gates.  YMMV at other select US installations.



In the good old days before 9-11 (actually, early 90's) My ex and I drove to Key West and stayed in various bases along the way. At the KW Naval station Officers quarters they asked for rank; my ex said captain but omitted the Air Force part  - we got a nice big suite with office, living room and kitchenette for $15 a night.

Chimo!


----------



## Stoker

PanaEng said:
			
		

> In the good old days before 9-11 (actually, early 90's) My ex and I drove to Key West and stayed in various bases along the way. At the KW Naval station Officers quarters they asked for rank; my ex said captain but omitted the Air Force part  - we got a nice big suite with office, living room and kitchenette for $15 a night.
> 
> Chimo!



I do a fair bit of travelling to the US both on business and on my own and never has a problem staying in quarters on US bases. Usually its at the Navy lodge which is like a big motel and its usually filled with retirees travelling. Even without orders I had no trouble dropping in and they usually fix me up at the desk as long as they have room.


----------



## Pusser

Keep in mind that although the Navy Lodge is indeed a good option, it is not the same as Enlisted or Officers' Quarters.  It's more like as if Canex operated motels.  They're still a good deal though and tend to be less restrictive on allied customers.


----------



## Stoker

Pusser said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that although the Navy Lodge is indeed a good option, it is not the same as Enlisted or Officers' Quarters.  It's more like as if Canex operated motels.  They're still a good deal though and tend to be less restrictive on allied customers.



Absolutely, that last time I stayed in one in Mayport Fl and was $55 on the Beach. I also stayed in VIP single quarters for instance Pensacola or Panama City fl for $18 a night. I guess its a little different for me due to rank. Also there are hotels such as the Soldiers', Sailors', Marines', Coast Guard & Airmen's Club in NYC and often there are versions in major cities that allow fairly cheap accommodations.


----------



## SignalsOp

I am planning a trip through the US to get to a tasking, as I will be driving my POMV and will need to take leave to get to the tasking I was wondering if CF members could rent a room overnight on US military bases. I have heard it is a possibility but I cannot find anyone that can confirm this one way or the other. And if it's possible how do I go about making arrangements?


Thank You


----------



## CountDC

You may be able stay on a space-available basis. 

https://www.armymwr.com/travel/army-lodging-base/army-lodging-eligibility

This is the listing site with some policies.

http://www.dodlodging.net/

Other option may be to contact the base directly.


----------



## tomahawk6

SignalsOp said:
			
		

> I am planning a trip through the US to get to a tasking, as I will be driving my POMV and will need to take leave to get to the tasking I was wondering if CF members could rent a room overnight on US military bases. I have heard it is a possibility but I cannot find anyone that can confirm this one way or the other. And if it's possible how do I go about making arrangements?
> 
> 
> Thank You



If you have orders I would think staying on base/post would be doable. Each facility has guest lodging and you could look up the contact info online and might be able to set everything up from your office.

https://www.thebalancecareers.com/how-to-stay-on-military-bases-cheap-3332739


----------

